# Pre-heresy Space Wolves



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

This is now my 3rd space wolve army and it is only in its begining, i started collecting space wolves during the eye of terror campian with the 13th company wolfen and moved on to the original space wolves when GW scrapped the eye of terror codex. Now i'm starting a pre-heresy army and wanted to share with you what i'm working on.

First up is my HQ's, from left to right we have my wolf priest, my temporary wolf lord (soon to be demoted to wolf guard), and a rune priest 








this is a shot of the wolf lord pelt, it was made using 3 different pelts cliped appart and glued together, and then i green stuffed the gaps








alot of the weapons where made out of spare bits from my bits box feel free to ask what i used for any of them


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

next up is the grey hunters, i made them using SW legs and the chaos warrior torso








































next time i do this type of unit i'll make sure to remove the whole of the chaos warrior arm from the torso.

lastly for tonight is my next wolf quard terminator i leaned him forward so it looked like he was running, the cloak is made from old banners laying around my bits box i clipped and glued them much like the wolf pelts on my fist terminator and i'm going to green stuff fur over the top side of it. hope you like it


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

This is looking fab. I really like the Choas Warrior torsos being used, gives it as very archaic feel. Loking forwrad to seing how this pre-heresy mob turns out.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Im with maligant on this one, cant wait to see how they turn out... you will be seeing some rep from me soon


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

I love the storm shield on the WG teminator! His pose is awesome too!


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Maligant said:


> This is looking fab. I really like the Choas Warrior torsos being used, gives it as very archaic feel. Loking forwrad to seing how this pre-heresy mob turns out.


CheErs man, they'll be getting a step closer to completion after i spray them today. I got some paint yesterday but forgot to get any flesh tones for the skin, going to see what i have lying around.



KhainiteAssassin said:


> Im with maligant on this one, cant wait to see how they turn out... you will be seeing some rep from me soon


Cheers dude.


Oodles said:


> I love the storm shield on the WG teminator! His pose is awesome too!


Thank you. I used a chaos warrior sheild and filed of the markings then glued on one of the symbols that go ontop of the SW backbacks, i wasn't going to use it originaly but thought i'd see how it looks and i think it fits in on the model very well.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice use of the chaos warriors parts.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

I officialy hate purity seals


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice job!

Looking forward to seeing these guys painted up!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing these guys painted up!
> 
> ...


as soon as i get my hands on some flesh colour tones i'll finnish the first squad and post them up


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Great start, sir! Loving the oversized Terminator Shoulder Pads...also, will there be any Wulfen creeping into the army at any point?


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

aquatic_foible said:


> Great start, sir! Loving the oversized Terminator Shoulder Pads...also, will there be any Wulfen creeping into the army at any point?


Thanks i lovethe shoulder pads i made them using tamika oil drums

Its a possibility i have ten of the old wulfen models so you may well see them
make an appearance


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

right i thought i'd post up a picture of the grey hunter that is the most finnished, please bear in mind that painting is not my strongest point


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, there are some really interesting conversions here!

as a HUGE space wolves fan, and someone who is building more and more heresy-era wolves, I'll be keeping an eye on this. 

You did say you'de be taking the whole arm off those chaos warriors next time right? I've always loved it when people have used those torsos for their wolves but the arm poses aren't very dynamic.

Either way, this is a great looking army. Have some rep!

Rev


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> Mate, there are some really interesting conversions here!
> 
> as a HUGE space wolves fan, and someone who is building more and more heresy-era wolves, I'll be keeping an eye on this.
> 
> ...


Thanks rev

Yeah mate going to remove the shoulder and elbow's from the cloak side of the torso so that the space marine ams can be used instead, and hopefully look alot more dynamic


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking conversions mate and nice use of the Chaos Warrior bits for the archaic feel. Rev beat me to the punch though in commenting on the very static nature of the pose. If you can do something to rectify that in future models, as you have already discussed above, I think it would add a lot to the look of your units. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

The Gods of the fang approach.








































Any comments welcome, i'm going to start building the next squad soon so i'll give up dates on that as they go.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The unit looks good. Look forward to seeing the next one.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

demon bringer said:


> this is a shot of the wolf lord pelt, it was made using 3 different pelts cliped appart and glued together, and then i green stuffed the gaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant work! and great GS-ing!!!

His shin guards are on the wrong shins though  when you look at him its correct but when he puts them on they are opposite :so_happy:

+rep for beautiful work!

Chaosftw


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you for the nice comments guys, 

chaosftw- my mate said exactly the same when i showed him lol


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Some awesome conversions here, nice work .


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey guys i've finnaly got some up dates now. I've been waiting untill i have something finnished untill i update the thread.

Firstly i've finnished the wolf guard/wolf lord. i tried some gradual shading on the wolf claws too but i'm not to sure how well it turned out C&C is very welcome.









































I also have a few WIP's as well starting with my dreadnaughts the one on the left is a converted furioso and the one on the left is made from the venerable kit with some furioso parts let me know what you think.








Also i found and finnished building the thunderwolf cavalry model i made back when the codex first came out again C&C very welcome.

















Lastly i went to warhammer world a few weeks ago and got a shot of the first unit from the new army on the fortress of redemption table and thought i'd put it up here


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok so its been a little while since i made an update so heres my first finnished dreadnaught
























and heres the WIP'S I've got on the go atm
first my new long fang squad 








and my new rune priest in terminator armour
















and lastly i thought i'd post up a picture of my old painted wulfen before i repaint them to fit into the new army, i've got 10 of these guys and i'm planning on repainting them with the new colour scheme and give them jump packs and use them as wolf guard with jump packs and lightning claws.









any and all comments welcome what do you guys think?


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice conversions on the rune priest & long fangs.
Look forward to seeing the wulfren repainted.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I have to say, I was dubious when I started looking at this thread, but you've really pulled it off. The chaos torsos look superb too! (mind if I borrow that idea?).

Your wulfen fellows are looking pretty good too! Where did you get the arms from? I'm after some like that myself! 

+rep


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

That Rune Priest :shok: ! I love it. What was the base metal model that you used? the pose is amazing.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Grins1878 said:


> I have to say, I was dubious when I started looking at this thread, but you've really pulled it off. The chaos torsos look superb too! (mind if I borrow that idea?).
> 
> Your wulfen fellows are looking pretty good too! Where did you get the arms from? I'm after some like that myself!
> 
> +rep


the wulfen are the old wulfen models, you can still get them on ebay but they carry a cost of about 16 pound a model, i still have 10 left from my old 13th company army.

feel free to use anything on this thread mate its not borrowing its the redistrubution of ideas



Bayonet said:


> That Rune Priest :shok: ! I love it. What was the base metal model that you used? the pose is amazing.


it's the terminator librarian 

i won't be updating thi thread for a few weeks since i'm off to download festival on thursday but i finnished all the modeling on the rune preist so i'll post that up for you guys for now.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

that's pretty damn sick GS work dude; way to go! hit me up if you want any painting advice; keep up the good work man!!


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Finnaly mustered up the drive to finnish painting the second dread naught since getting back from download. I'm really not a natural born painter lol i have to force myself to do it even though I enjoy it once i start. Enough rambling here he is let me know what you think.


----------



## Azokazor (Jun 12, 2011)

Great work, i especially like the Terminators. Cloaks, shoulders, everything. Great work man!
+rep


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I approve of this thread.

I'm surprised I've not seen it before today.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Diatribe1974 said:


> I approve of this thread.
> 
> I'm surprised I've not seen it before today.


Cheers mate, glad you found it and thanks for the rep, helps to keep my motivation up.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

yay i've fnnished another unit of grey hunters, i'm painting each units hair the same colour, the idea is to mix the units together once they are all done. also tried to do some more dynamic posses with this unit let me know what you think


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work, my favourite has to be the Dreadnought .


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Great work, my favourite has to be the Dreadnought .


thanks mate. i was starting to think no one cared lol. the plog keeps me motivated but its disheartening when you don't get any comments.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

sorry its been a while guys we lent out our camera to family and they've been in china for 2 weeks but anyway heres what i've been working on. please commet and let me know what you think.

pressenting the great wolf, mr logan grimnar, himself


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

That will truley be a AWESOME looking model. Good luck painting it.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> That will truley be a AWESOME looking model. Good luck painting it.


thank you i'm planning on having him finnished buy the 7th


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, can't wait to see the model painted. :victory:.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Nice work, can't wait to see the model painted. :victory:.


the wait is over dude here he is

















please comment guys it makes the effort worth it


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks great. I especially like the power weapon


----------



## Fenrisian (Jun 12, 2011)

Really dynamic pose  On the black haired squad , there is one that seems to be falling foward and one that defie's gravity XD but gj


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys



4thswasi said:


> Looks great. I especially like the power weapon


its effective isn't it? its just gradual shading using enchanted blue and skull white



Fenrisian said:


> Really dynamic pose  On the black haired squad , there is one that seems to be falling foward and one that defie's gravity XD but gj


lol yeah there is one that looks like he might fall on his face


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

just a quick one guys to let you know that this thread is not dead and a teaser of what i'm working on


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The juggernaught looks interesting, very nice pose. I'm doing one myself with a techpriest on board, but I haven't got the GS skills to do anything like this. I'm not sure about some of the poses on the termies though, some of them look like they're toppling over, especially the guy with the TH/SS.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The juggernaught looks interesting, very nice pose. I'm doing one myself with a techpriest on board, but I haven't got the GS skills to do anything like this. I'm not sure about some of the poses on the termies though, some of them look like they're toppling over, especially the guy with the TH/SS.


chears dude. the pose on that termie is sort of suposed to be like that. in my head he's about to take a swing with the TH and he's had to quickly make a block with the SS. however h does look like he's about to go arse over tit


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

made some more progress on the thunderwolf this week it very almost finnished now. what do you guys think


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice work on the thunderwolf. That guy looks like he is looking over the field of battle totally confident that he is the master of his fate. Very cool. Keep up the good work.

+rep for green stuff wizardry.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

KjellThorngaard said:


> Nice work on the thunderwolf. That guy looks like he is looking over the field of battle totally confident that he is the master of his fate. Very cool. Keep up the good work.
> 
> +rep for green stuff wizardry.


Thanks for the comment and the rep mate. I've just got the paws left to finnish on this one and then i can start the next one.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That Thunderwolf looks awesome!! great stuff!


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> That Thunderwolf looks awesome!! great stuff!


cheers mate its alway good to see your comments on my thread just because of how amazing your own army looks


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

great work, especially like the grey hunters. looking forward to seeing some paint on them


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

That Thunderwolf is fricking amazing, great effort! +rep


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Edit: Have to spread some around first, but if I could I'd rep the shit outta you right now  Keep it up!


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Bayonet said:


> Edit: Have to spread some around first, but if I could I'd rep the shit outta you right now  Keep it up!


lol think the same thing happened when i last tried to rep you mate


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey, followed the link in your sig here from my plog.
Your GS skills are truly amazing!
I am very jelly.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That wolf lord is really good work, great green-stuff work!


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> That wolf lord is really good work, great green-stuff work!


cheers mate i've got some progress to put up on here but i have to dig out the camera


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

At long last I've pulled my finger out and got some pictures together, so I'll start with the pictures of my vindicator.








































I used a razzor back kit for this conversion, I made the dozzer blade using plasticard, and the demolisher cannon using the inside of a till roll from work. please let me know what you think.:good:


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking very nice! Love the detail. Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The dozer blade looks great! Might have to give something similar a try on some of my Rhinos!


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys I plan on building another 2 of these in the future. I took some pictures of my ragnar conversion but they didn't turn out to well so i picked the best ones just to give you an idea of how it looks untill i get some better pictures up.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Nicely done on the converted thunderwolve! Most have be a pain doing all that fur. You vindicator, what happened to it's treads? The dozer blade looks good, I like the pointed prow look...easier to shovel things out of the way. The last two pictures were really fuzzy hard to see, sorry can't really make any comment on them.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Nicely done on the converted thunderwolve! Most have be a pain doing all that fur. You vindicator, what happened to it's treads? The dozer blade looks good, I like the pointed prow look...easier to shovel things out of the way. The last two pictures were really fuzzy hard to see, sorry can't really make any comment on them.
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


Yeah sorry about the blury images I'm going to retake them. i tried to give it tracks like the forge world pre heresy landraider so i made these out of plasticard.

I've also painted up my thunder wolf


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful GS work man +rep.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

ThumperHS said:


> Beautiful GS work man +rep.


thanks mate.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Your wolf looks awesome! It kind of reminds of the one Leonidas ends up wearing in 300 though. Great job.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice work, loving the choice of colours.

Rev


----------

